# TWEEN



## lletraferida

Am aflat că înseamnă vârsta preadolescenței. 

Our first shoe to target the tween market, XX mixes fun, sophistication and irony.

Primul nostru model dedicat vârstei preadolescente, ce îmbină amuzamentul, caracterul sofisticat și ironia.


----------



## farscape

_teenager_ (persoană de 13 - 19 ani, de la _teen_, un număr între 13 şi 19) = adolescent, uneori prescurtat _teen_.

http://www.thefreedictionary.com/teenager

_preeteen _(persoană de 9 - 12 ani) = _preadolescent_

_tween _(persoană de 8 - 12 ani)... go figure 

http://www.thefreedictionary.com/tween

f.


----------



## lletraferida

Mulțumesc, însă cuvîntul este *TWEEN*. Iata linkul. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tween


Și mă gândeam tween market.... n-aș fi spus ¨piața /consumatorii / ... ¨ aș spune direct *pentru vârsta preadolescenței*.


----------



## farscape

Ce zici de "primul nostru model care se adreseaza vărstei  preadolescente, cu/are un caracter sofisticat, amuzant şi ironic"? Nu sună  prea grozav iar _fun _este greu de tradus...

Acum am vazut că am adăugat fragmentul ce l-am omis prima dată după  răspunsul tău. Mi se mai întămplă când copiez dintr-o fereastră în alta  

Best,


----------

